# East Cape Caimens For Sale?



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Happens whenever a manuf turns out a new model. ECC, Gheen, Ankona, .... Everyone wants the latest and greatest. Take advantage of the situation and get a new old boat for less. 
As for me, I'll keep the Gladesmen!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

The new model your talking about, are you refering to the Fury?

They are completely different boats that do different things but I guess that could be a reason. But your are definatley right that I should jump on one these good deals.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing... Maybe Jblocal1 has something to do with this :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

No comment...


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

But isnt that really a comment?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a forum. Everyone should speak their honest opinions. Let it out [smiley=fight.gif]

I'm sure a lot of people are going to say some bad things about East Cape and some are going to say good things. From what Ive seen on this forum there is a big following behind Ankona and Gheenoe (I own one) but there are a lot of people who are skeptical of East Cape. 

BUT I think East Cape makes a great product for the $. I also think Ankona makes great skiffs especially with the release of the Copperhead Gen. 2 but IMHO I think that the East Cape Caimen and Lostmen are much more skiff for the $ then maybe the copperhead Gen. 1 or Gheenoe LT 25. I do know that the Caimen and Gen. 1 were priced similarly until recently when the Caimen sky rocketed in price but I'm assuming this happened due to increasing demand. 

I'm not here for a war of which skiff is better. Just thought so many sweet Caimens for sale in a matter of 2 weeks was really strange.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

lots of folks switching to the fury from lostmens and caimens. its a bad azz lil skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I Always wondered what caused every east cape skiff to increase what seemed about 10k in price. Kinda how the IPB was advertised at a much lower price than it actually cost when it went into production.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

holy hell is that ecc website terribly designed. i don't know anything about them but was going to try and go check them out. not sure my eyes are up to the challenge. look like pretty, functional boats upon first glance though.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

There are not that many 'bad' boats. Some peeps have $$$ to burn and are always trading up.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

people enjoy getting the newer model, caimen to fury or gen 1 to gen 2 copperhead, or maybe some cannot afford anymore, every situation is different, but there are some good deals if you're in the market for that specific skiff


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

All those boats are good boats. Get a Glades Skiff and call it a day. 

If you have the cash Hells Bay


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> All those boats are good boats. Get a Glades Skiff and call it a day.
> 
> If you have the cash Hells Bay


All boats have their pro's and con's


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of boats & other toys for sale, especially around the space coast where the Cape laid off a lot of people that could afford nice toys when they were employed.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> I Always wondered what caused every east cape skiff to increase what seemed about 10k in price. Kinda how the IPB was advertised at a much lower price than it actually cost when it went into production.


marketing dude...


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

btw are you still selling your boat?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> btw are you still selling your boat?


my boat was sold months ago. Deposit was give long ago. awaiting the completion of my gen 2 copperhead that should be in a few weeks.
But the dude buying it wasn't sure if he was going to have the remainder of the money, so I TTT'd the thread. he says he got the cash. he's supposed to pay me tomorrow.


----------

